# Rial Salerno - BMW Center Caps?



## jbnimble (Mar 29, 2006)

So my Rials arrived to as predicted. Thank you once again Tire Rack!!
Only in my haste I forgot to order the center caps. 

I searched the forums and found conflicting info on BMW center caps for the Salerno.
Some say the E36 style work, some say they're too loose. Some use emblems, others use stickers.
I have measured the Rial center caps and they are 68mm.
So I have three choices, as I see it:

TireRack/BavAuto: Caps
Ebay: Stickers
Ebay: Emblems

Recommendations w/ pics please?


----------



## Joech (Aug 30, 2007)

I got the caps included when I ordered my Rial Salerno back in October and the caps fit really well. Call Gary and he can get you the right one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't have pics, but we do have an E36 style cap that has worked very well in the past. $6 each. Just let me know should you like to try a set.


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

jbnimble said:


> So my Rials arrived to as predicted. Thank you once again Tire Rack!!
> Only in my haste I forgot to order the center caps.
> 
> I searched the forums and found conflicting info on BMW center caps for the Salerno.
> ...


Hey JB,
what do you think of those wheels?
did you ever get the center caps?


----------



## Zimmermann (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought the Salerno's last year for my E39 M5, and the BMW center caps fit perfectly. As to the loose fit comment, just make sure you buy NEW caps, don't re-use from old wheels, otherwise the fit might be loose. As for wheel quality, it's top shelf. Visually equal to any OEM wheel, and because it's low pressure casting, made in Germany, with 5 yr finish warranty, I beleive it's high quality throughout. The caps from my E36, E39, and E60 are all the same.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

the new style bmw caps tischer sells fits perfectly
26 bucks for a set shipped

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...fo&PartID=750177&siteid=214672&catalogid=4462


----------

